# Speakers in a G-body



## Collin

I have a 1986 Buick regal, this model is designed to have 2 4x10s in the rear and 2 3" speakers in the front. I recently purchased new 4x10s for the rear and still have the sock 3". They need to be replaced. I was wondering if anyone knew where i can find 6x9 brackets for rear mounting? Could i fabricate my own with ease if they are hard to attain? Also, I am not going to replace the 3" but rather get a bigger speaker, like a 6" speaker or maybe 6x9s if i can find a way to fit. I think i may mount the 6 inches where your feet are under the dash and build boxes for them. Is this a good idea? Can i buy boxes for 6" speakers? and also is there any suggestions for setting up the front speakers in a different manner that would seem more effective? If there is anyone else out there with a g-body tell me what you did with your sound system, because im open for suggestions. I don't need brand names just size and positioning.

Thanks,
Collin


----------



## Swangin44s

I'm not sure where you can pick up brackets for the 6x9s, but you can make your own, as for the box for the dash, I don't think they make them for 6's, even if they did, it probly wouldnt fit under your dash, your better off just making your own


----------



## draarong2004

> _Originally posted by Collin_@Sep 3 2005, 02:33 PM~3745786
> *I have a 1986 Buick regal, this model is designed to have 2 4x10s in the rear and 2 3" speakers in the front. I recently purchased new 4x10s for the rear and still have the sock 3". They need to be replaced. I was wondering if anyone knew where i can find 6x9 brackets for rear mounting? Could i fabricate my own with ease if they are hard to attain? Also, I am not going to replace the 3" but rather get a bigger speaker, like a 6" speaker or maybe 6x9s if i can find a way to fit. I think i may mount the 6 inches where your feet are under the dash and build boxes for them. Is this a good idea? Can i buy boxes for 6" speakers? and also is there any suggestions for setting up the front speakers in a different manner that would seem more effective? If there is anyone else out there with a g-body tell me what you did with your sound system, because im open for suggestions. I don't need brand names just size and positioning.
> 
> Thanks,
> Collin
> *


i believe they do make kick panel enclosures for your g-body, just gotta look around, i'd ditch the 3" speakers though, all they act like are big tweeters, but some 6.5's with 1" tweeters in some kick enclosures would be a huge improvement.


----------



## draarong2004

btw, yes they do make kick enclosures for your car http://www.cardomain.com/item/QLCQLK1011B01?vq_id=none


----------



## Collin

This is a question for G-body owners, do regular 6x9 speaker boxes fit in the rear? If not does anyone have an idea of where i can put the speakers?


----------



## Texas Switch HitterS

my friend has them in the back seat quarter panel in the plastic right a above the
arm rest. :biggrin:


----------



## Papi_J

No the boxes dont fit - yeah they make 6x9 to 4x10 adapters that hang the speakers low off the rear deck and they work fine .


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by Collin_@Sep 3 2005, 07:24 PM~3746965
> *This is a question for G-body owners, do regular 6x9 speaker boxes fit in the rear? If not does anyone have an idea of where i can put the speakers?
> *


i just spent a day cutting the holes bigger to fit my 6x9s in the rear. also what alot of people do is make a wood rear deck with big enough holes for 6x9s and then cut out the existing metal deck and replace with wooden deck....hope it helps


----------



## Collin

Yeah that helps, do you guys have a link to where I can get the 6x9 hangers? That would be helpful. If that doesnt work then i'll just make some custom boxes. Heres another question for you g-body guys. Any good places for putting a small sub in the car? Something like an 8 or 9 inch one. I was thinking in between the front seats because i have a bench. Idk just a thought. Thanks.


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by Papi_J_@Sep 3 2005, 09:13 PM~3747545
> *No the boxes dont fit - yeah they make 6x9 to 4x10 adapters that hang the speakers low off the rear deck and they work fine .
> *


i couldn't do that cause the trunk bars that keep your trunk open are in the way and don't give you to much room


----------



## Papi_J

Colin - up front subs are sweet better sound and more in your face so to say . 
The hangers you can get at crutchfield .
texas - howd you cut the holes for 6x9's - the deck is only like 5.5 " wide at the speaker holes .


----------



## draarong2004

i think one of the dummest things you can do is put a 6x9 free air speaker in a 6x9 box sold at walmart.....so if thats what your refering to to boxes under your rear deck....lose the idea


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by Papi_J_@Sep 3 2005, 11:34 PM~3748265
> * texas - howd you cut the holes for 6x9's - the deck is only like 5.5 " wide at the speaker holes .
> *


kinda tricky but it worked
and yes the rear seat is faded, its getting replaced :happysad:


----------



## Torx

^--- is that in the rear deck of a regal?
doesnt look like it..

ive been wanting some 6x9s in my rear dash too.


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by Torx_@Sep 5 2005, 03:48 AM~3754378
> *^--- is that in the rear deck of a regal?
> doesnt look like it..
> 
> ive been wanting some 6x9s in my rear dash too.
> *


 its in my 87 LS


----------



## Collin

Is there any good 4x10's out there? All I want is for my 4x10s to be able to play max volume from my deck, I'm not amping them, so is there a set of 4x10s that would run max volume on a 55 watt deck?


----------



## Swangin44s

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Sep 3 2005, 05:40 PM~3746766
> *btw, yes they do make kick enclosures for your car http://www.cardomain.com/item/QLCQLK1011B01?vq_id=none
> *


Oh, kick panels, I thought he was talking about those little boxes that they put under there dash :cheesy:


----------



## awash242

> _Originally posted by Collin_@Sep 5 2005, 04:20 PM~3756242
> *Is there any good 4x10's out there? All I want is for my 4x10s to be able to play max volume from my deck, I'm not amping them, so is there a set of 4x10s that would run max volume on a 55 watt deck?
> *


NO.....



volume whore.


----------



## CuttieBuddie

> _Originally posted by Collin_@Sep 5 2005, 04:20 PM~3756242
> *Is there any good 4x10's out there? All I want is for my 4x10s to be able to play max volume from my deck, I'm not amping them, so is there a set of 4x10s that would run max volume on a 55 watt deck?
> *


55watts peak buddy, prolly only 22 watts RMS each channel, and depending on your HU, you wont get the volume knob pass 75% without getting distortion no matter what type of 4x10's you put in there... if you wanna get load, i suggest you amp the door speakers and lets hope your HU preamp outputs are either 4volt of 5 volt... 

-qs


----------



## draarong2004

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Sep 5 2005, 06:08 PM~3757336
> *55watts peak buddy, prolly only 22 watts RMS each channel, and depending on your HU, you wont get the volume knob pass 75% without getting distortion no matter what type of 4x10's you put in there... if you wanna get load, i suggest you amp the door speakers and lets hope your HU preamp outputs are either 4volt of 5 volt...
> 
> -qs
> *


you'd be lucky to find 55 watts peak from any deck, unless its that speacialific jensen that puts out 400 watts....lol, cough lie cough. most decks your lucky to see 40 watts max, because your using the stock wiring harness, lots of resistance.


----------



## CuttieBuddie

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Sep 5 2005, 08:39 PM~3757504
> *you'd be lucky to find 55 watts peak from any deck, unless its that speacialific jensen that puts out 400 watts....lol, cough lie cough.  most decks your lucky to see 40 watts max, because your using the stock wiring harness, lots of resistance.
> *


panasonic's cq-c8401U does 60wattsx4 peak and the 9401 (i think it is) is 70wattsx4 peak...

-qs


----------



## Collin

Ok so if I am understanding correctly, no matter what speaker I put in the car there will be distortion? All I want is to play my music at the max volume the deck will let me. Will it work without an amp for 6x9s or 6.5s? Or is an amp necessary? I am totally new to this stuff so I have no clue.


----------



## Collin

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Sep 5 2005, 07:08 PM~3757336
> *55watts peak buddy, prolly only 22 watts RMS each channel, and depending on your HU, you wont get the volume knob pass 75% without getting distortion no matter what type of 4x10's you put in there... if you wanna get load, i suggest you amp the door speakers and lets hope your HU preamp outputs are either 4volt of 5 volt...
> 
> -qs
> *


Also, I'm sure this is good info, but I don't really understand it. Just give it to me in retard terms so I can make some sense of it. I'm a total beginner with this stuff.

Thanks again


----------



## awash242

You are going to need your speakers off an amp that matches the speakers RMS power rating if you plan on running them at max volume.... The headunit is goin to underpower them and cause distortion. 
The bottom line is, you should get a good set of speakers and and an amp to push them if you want to be satisfied with the sound.


----------



## awash242

I suggest you get a pair of kickpanel enclosures and put a pair of components in them, and run them off of an amp.


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by Collin_@Sep 5 2005, 09:04 PM~3758624
> *Also, I'm sure this is good info, but I don't really understand it. Just give it to me in retard terms so I can make some sense of it. I'm a total beginner with this stuff.
> 
> Thanks again
> *


my 6x9s sound really good at max volume and they are connected straight to my stereo, no amp


----------



## awash242

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 5 2005, 11:11 PM~3758671
> *my 6x9s sound really good at max volume and they are connected straight to my stereo, no amp
> *


what model 6x9s and headunit??


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by awash242_@Sep 5 2005, 09:12 PM~3758682
> *what model 6x9s and headunit??
> *


stereo- jvc, and speakers are blaukpaunt (spell check)


----------



## awash242

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 5 2005, 11:14 PM~3758696
> *stereo- jvc, and speakers are blaukpaunt (spell check)
> *


:around: 

anyways...Collin, your best bet would be to get forget about the 3.5's in the dash and get some kickpanel enclosures and component speakers like a I said before. Thats what I did in my G body and it sounds 100 times better.


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by awash242_@Sep 5 2005, 09:18 PM~3758720
> *:around:
> 
> anyways...Collin, your best bet would be to get forget about the 3.5's in the dash and get some kickpanel enclosures and component speakers like a I said  before. Thats what I did in my G body and it sounds 100 times better.
> *


what? unless your riding in my car, what do i care. they sound good to me, plus i hit switches not volume buttons


----------



## awash242

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 5 2005, 11:20 PM~3758738
> *what?  unless your riding in my car, what do i care.  they sound good to me, plus i hit switches not volume buttons
> *


You can hit all the switches you want, but take it to the Hydraulics section. This is the Car Stereo forum.


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by awash242_@Sep 5 2005, 09:31 PM~3758825
> *You can hit all the switches you want, but take it to the Hydraulics section. This is the Car Stereo forum.
> *


ok :uh: ...man the guy wanted some simple answers and you come out with RMS.....man calm down its just a stereo and speakers


----------



## awash242

RMS---what a speaker can handle continuously for a long period of time.


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by awash242_@Sep 5 2005, 09:43 PM~3758932
> *RMS---what a speaker can handle continuously for a long period of time.
> *


and i quote "Also, I'm sure this is good info, but I don't really understand it. Just give it to me in retard terms so I can make some sense of it. I'm a total beginner with this stuff."
thats what the guy wanted


----------



## awash242

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 5 2005, 11:44 PM~3758944
> *and i quote "Also, I'm sure this is good info, but I don't really understand it. Just give it to me in retard terms so I can make some sense of it. I'm a total beginner with this stuff."
> thats what the guy wanted
> *


How much simpler shall I put it? I told him to get Kickpanel enclosures and component speakers with an amp. When he responds I can make some more specific suggestions. So for now you can can hop off my nuts please. :ugh:


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by awash242_@Sep 5 2005, 09:58 PM~3759094
> *How much simpler shall I put it? I told him to get Kickpanel enclosures and component speakers with an amp. When he responds I can make some more specific suggestions. So for now you can can hop off my nuts please.
> *


don't get all butt hurt bitch, you need to go check your tampon, maybe you need to go jack off to some stereo magazine or cumm all over some speakers :uh:


----------



## awash242

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 6 2005, 12:02 AM~3759123
> *don't get all butt hurt bitch,  you need to go check your tampon, maybe you need to go jack off to  some stereo magazine or cumm all over some speakers :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Is that how you guys get down in Houston? 
Im just here helpin somebody out but if wasting other peoples time makes you feel better than go ahead and do your thing. I'm sure everyone here knows that your Blaupunkt 6x9s sound far from "really good" off of that JVC headunit.


----------



## texasgold

> you started it with your lame faces, i bet your some nerd that knows all "best " stereo products and thats all you think, but like i said so what, you aint riding in my car, it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## awash242

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 6 2005, 12:15 AM~3759229
> *you started it with your lame faces, i bet your some nerd that knows all "best " stereo products and thats all you think, but like i said so what, you aint riding in my car, it doesn't matter to me.
> *


Do you feel better now?

I dont claim to know the "best" stereo products, but I do know that the best route for Collin to go is to put in kickpanel enclosures so he can get some component speakers and run them off of an amp. The components will perform way better than the 3.5s and will make up for the 4x10s in the rear. Thats what I did in my g-body.


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by awash242_@Sep 5 2005, 10:28 PM~3759337
> *Do you feel better now?
> 
> I dont claim to know the "best" stereo products, but I do know that the best route for Collin to go is to put in kickpanel enclosures so he can get some component speakers and run them off of an amp. The components will perform way better than the 3.5s and will make up for the 4x10s in the rear. Thats what I did in my g-body.
> *


----------



## xSSive

honestly I think 4 x 10s are a waste of time, If he is already thinkin' of fabricating the board in the rear deck, I'd fabricate it for some components also, if you got the budget. Up front components are your best bet, then look into a small four channel amp. You basically are never gonna be able to play a deck at full volume, if you do two sets of components and a small amp your ears probably won't be able to take full volume. Another reason to go amps for your mids and highs, is if you're already thinkin of going with a sub, most of your highs and mids won't be able to compete with an amplified sub. I agree I dig the passenger compartment sub idea.


----------



## Collin

Alright, from what I could pull out of this is that I should get new speakers all around. I pretty much figured that one due to my crappy sound. On the subject of an amp I got some mixed ideas, some say dont amp the speakers and spme say do. If I do amp speakers wouldn't I want to amp the rear speakers because they are farther from the driver? Can I buy a relatively cheap amp and just amp all 4 speakers? Also, the sub in the passenger compartment, any ideas on models of subs, where to put it on a G-Body and what amp to use. Also, if you guys have any specific speaker/amp brands or models that are good I'll take that advice too. I also would like to say I'm on a fairly limited budget, hoping to stay somwhere around 500-700 dollars. I am going to build my own kick enclosures and my own rear 6x9 boxes, almost like headrests (poor passengers).

I appreciate your comments
Collin


----------



## Collin

any comments?


----------



## awash242

The Alpine Type-R components are good quality on a budget.
Also, if you are fabricating a rear deck then you should put a pair of round speakers (5.25s might be the biggest that will fit). There are a ton of speaker brands, I suggest you go to a local shop if possible, and listen to as many as you can to see what you like.
As far as amps look into crossfire, they are great.

http://www.alpine-usa.com
http://www.crossfirecaraudio.com/


----------

